# Portuguese Postal Service



## VannMyrum (Sep 25, 2014)

We reside in Norway currently and the postal system here is very expensive but relatively reliable. When my husband and I relocate to Portugal we would like to open an online store. How costly and reliable would you say the Portuguese postal service is?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd say cost is pretty reasonable and reliability seems to be pretty good, if sometimes a little slow. - There's also a number of reasonably good courier services that are obviously more expensive but I'd say, not overly.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

CTT CTT 's web site, we find them reasonable and efficient but parcels especially out of Portugal expensive.
Depends on type of online shop your intending, weights & destinations but would think a contract service with CTT or one of the many couriers national & international would be better


----------



## VannMyrum (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info, both of you. Canoeman, I appreciate the link. I hadn't come across CTT in my research so that's very helpful.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

CTT are the national postal service recently privatised.

When researching courier companies steer clear of GLS that have a terrible reputation certainly for deliver within Portugal don't believe it to be much better elsewhere


----------

